# Plants that grow out of water



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

I am going for an open top setup and I was wondering what plants grow out of the water? Please list any plants that you can think of and any hints on growing them (need ferts or co2 for example) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

PChrome said:


> I am going for an open top setup and I was wondering what plants grow out of the water? Please list any plants that you can think of and any hints on growing them (need ferts or co2 for example)
> 
> Thanks in advance


You're best bet is to head over to http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ and read and ask.

A specific forum is very helpful, When I have a specific question I always like to go where thats the main topic of discussion.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Parrots feather is a really easy plant that will grow up and out of the tank. It changes texture too. I am fond of the out of water appearance.

This is a plant that does need regular weeding and special care to not contaminate the local bodies of water so you'll want to burn, dry or feed off any extra you cut loose.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Parrots feather is a really easy plant that will grow up and out of the tank. It changes texture too. I am fond of the out of water appearance.
> 
> This is a plant that does need regular weeding and special care to not contaminate the local bodies of water so you'll want to burn, dry or feed off any extra you cut loose.


hi moderator, how much does a parrot feather cost?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh well I don't have anymore since I moved. But you could always try to contact Calmer on this site, thats who I got mine from originally.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

lotus will also grow out of the tank.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Most aquarium plants will grow up out of the water given a chance. Most of them do so in nature. They'll often bloom when they do, too. I've got some Rotala indica that's been sitting in a jar on a windowsill since last fall and it now has yellow flowers and appears to be setting seed.

Emersed plants don't need supplemental CO2. They get it from the air.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this the same parrot feather plant sold for ponds? If so, if anybody wants some free and is near Burlington, I bought way too much for my pond


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup should be!  I know I have seen some in ajax too


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have Red Mangrove that is growing out of my 2.5gal tank.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

In my misspent youth... when I wanted to do aquatic plant gardening, I did a bit of research on which plants could be grown emmersed. As it turns out the vast majority are facilitative and not obligate submerged plants. Out of my 20 plants, the only two that needed to be immersed were valisneria americana and jungle val.

Mind you, often plants will have different morphs and will look like totally different plants beneath and above the waterline. True story.


----------

